# Destroking ka24de



## guam_boy00 (Mar 2, 2005)

Anyone ever heard or know anyone whos done destroking a ka24de to a 2.0. I'm wondering because a fren of mine said it's been done before. I know having a shorter rod length will make you have more hp rather than torque. as to having longer rods will create more torque. So he said the whole idea is to have a higher reviving more hp ka24de. I don't know so I'm wondering if it's possible or any websites I can check... Thanks guys...


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

guam_boy00 said:


> Anyone ever heard or know anyone whos done destroking a ka24de to a 2.0. I'm wondering because a fren of mine said it's been done before. I know having a shorter rod length will make you have more hp rather than torque. as to having longer rods will create more torque. So he said the whole idea is to have a higher reviving more hp ka24de. I don't know so I'm wondering if it's possible or any websites I can check... Thanks guys...


I don't know about a 2.0, but you can certainly use slightly shorter rods to get shorter stroke and lower compression, too  Would be good for a turbo, but if you just want to de-stroke it, you'll need a different crank, not just the rods.
Actually, this might be a good way to get your engine to turbo-like compression - if you shorten your rods by a little over 2mm and leave your crank intact, you should be right around 8.0 compression ratio. If my memory serves me correctly, you can change rods through the oil pan without taking off the head, so this would be the fastest, cheapest way to go big turbo - ~$300 for rods, $100 for a junkyard turbo, $50 for all the pipes and metal, and $50 for a barrel of beer to get your friend to weld you a manifold. Not bad; $500 and a day of work gets you an evil godzilla that eats mustangs for lunch.
Too bad you'll have to spend at least another grand trying to get that thing to run smoothly without dying every week or so  But if you have a rusty old S13 you can use, that might be a good way to get it to the junkyard much faster and have a lot of fun while doing it 
Anyone knows where one could get rods that are slightly shorter?...


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

Ohhh btw if you want shorter stroke but the same compression ratio, you need longer rods, not shorter ones. You get different crank with less travel, but you put longer rods so that your cylinders still reach the top of the block at TDC.


----------



## guam_boy00 (Mar 2, 2005)

Petrovich said:


> I don't know about a 2.0, but you can certainly use slightly shorter rods to get shorter stroke and lower compression, too  Would be good for a turbo, but if you just want to de-stroke it, you'll need a different crank, not just the rods.
> Actually, this might be a good way to get your engine to turbo-like compression - if you shorten your rods by a little over 2mm and leave your crank intact, you should be right around 8.0 compression ratio. If my memory serves me correctly, you can change rods through the oil pan without taking off the head, so this would be the fastest, cheapest way to go big turbo - ~$300 for rods, $100 for a junkyard turbo, $50 for all the pipes and metal, and $50 for a barrel of beer to get your friend to weld you a manifold. Not bad; $500 and a day of work gets you an evil godzilla that eats mustangs for lunch.
> Too bad you'll have to spend at least another grand trying to get that thing to run smoothly without dying every week or so  But if you have a rusty old S13 you can use, that might be a good way to get it to the junkyard much faster and have a lot of fun while doing it
> Anyone knows where one could get rods that are slightly shorter?...


 Oh so I see... Well I've talk to my teacher and he said it would cost alot of money. because there are many ways of destroking the engine... One is grind the crank at a different radius so it is more lower. and one is weld up the crank and make a new crank pin locations. either way it's gonna cost me money. but I was told it's all possible. Oh by the way I'm in a engine machining class,If your wondering why I asked my teacher.
But thanks for the info it's really good info !!!


----------

